# Do you moisturize?



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Do y'all moisturize any parts of your dogs? Nose, paws, elbows...etc?

I'm looking for something to repair Buster's elbows and prevent Moose from going through what Buster has. If any of you guys do this I'd love to hear recommendations for products. Paw balm and nose balm products are welcome too.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

No... but...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We use Udder Cream or regular old Bag Balm on Sham and Elsa's pads, and on Elsa and Jack's naked elbows. They love to lay on solid floor and moisturizing has helped a lot.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope. He doesn't seem to need it.

I have heard that Musher's Secret and Udder Cream work well.


----------

